# Anyone want to show off there zirconium lights?



## jclubbn5 (Sep 12, 2016)

here is my dual zirc collection 2 zirc hanko Tridents one with 12 blue trits other without. Also 2 veleno designs helix zi by Steve Ku. One with purple trits and nicha with frosted optic other with multi color trits xpg2 and clear optic.


----------



## jclubbn5 (Sep 12, 2016)

here is my dual zirc collection 2 zirc hanko Tridents one with 12 blue trits other without. Also 2 veleno designs helix zi by Steve Ku. One with purple trits and nicha with frosted optic other with multi color trits


----------



## Str8stroke (Sep 12, 2016)

Very impressive lights! :welcome:


----------



## jclubbn5 (Sep 12, 2016)

Str8stroke said:


> Very impressive lights! :welcome:


Thank you!


----------



## Thetasigma (Sep 12, 2016)

What is the appeal/reasons for Zirconium?


----------



## magellan (Sep 13, 2016)

Ha-ha! As a fellow flashaholic do you really need to ask? 

Anyway, some of us luv coatings, surface treatments (like flame coloring), and platings and it's one of the more exotic. There's also DLC (diamond like carbon) and others not to mention things like AlTiN, TiN, 24K gold (such as the recent JetBeam TEA-30 AAA), etc. They're all cool in their own way.

For zirconium though the Wikipedia article has good information.


----------



## ven (Sep 13, 2016)

Amazing ....


----------



## ven (Sep 13, 2016)

Come on Jon, a pic of your hanko is required too:thumbsup:


----------



## jclubbn5 (Sep 13, 2016)

Thetasigma said:


> What is the appeal/reasons for Zirconium?


#blacklightsmatter sorry I had to do it! The appeal of a exotic super sexy material speaks to me. Also why not...


----------



## RGRAY (Sep 13, 2016)

*Mine 



VELENO*
Helix Zi (3 green, 3 ice blue trit) 10180
Helix Zi Bead  
Helix Zi JP (1 green trit) 10180
 *JORDAN METAL ART
*Lantern zi (green trit)
Cam Bead zi (3 green trit) 
*RONIN METALWERKS*
Hotaru Bead zi flamed black (3 green, 3 ice blue trit)


----------



## magellan (Sep 13, 2016)

Awesome collections!


----------



## jclubbn5 (Sep 13, 2016)

RGRAY said:


> *Mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More info on the helix zi jp...never seen one of those before


----------



## magellan (Sep 14, 2016)

Awesome!

My only zirconium light (a Veleno Helix Zi) is 6th from the left, second row from the bottom. Shown with most of my small pocket lights.
.



.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 14, 2016)

What happened to the other thread?


----------



## magellan (Sep 14, 2016)

Yes, was wondering about that.


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 14, 2016)

Currently the other thread is directly under this one. Maybe a moderator could merge them.


----------



## scout24 (Sep 26, 2016)

eraursls1984 said:


> Currently the other thread is directly under this one. Maybe a moderator could merge them.




Done.


----------

